# Which of these planes are best quality?



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Keen Kutter # k5 jack plane
Stanley "Bailey" #5 jack planes
Stanley "Bailey" #4 smoothing planes
Stanley "Bailey" #3 smoothing planes
Stanley "Bailey" #3 corrugated smoothing plane
Stanley #78 rabbet & filletster plane 
Miller Falls # 16 block plane
Stanley #9 1/4 block plane
Stanley # 91/2 block plane
Sargent VBM block plane
Sargent #107 block plane
DeFrance by Stanley #110 block plane
Stanley #103 very nice block plane
Stanley #120 block plane
Stanley #110 block plane
Stanley Rule Co. 6” 3/8” long block plane
Lakeside 7" long 2" wide block plane (Mont. Ward)
unmark low angle block 7" long 2" wide block plane 

I am trying to get a few planes to use that are known goodquality. 
Thanks


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Planes*

Are you looking at new or used?


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

These are used.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Need more info...much more info! Like type and condition...age would help too, because quality varies by age and by series. There are good Baileys, great Baileys, and some not so good Baileys...same with Millers Falls, Union, Record, and Sargent. Some are consumer grade stuff and some are professional lines that tend to be better...give aways of quality are often things like plastic handles instead of wood, no frog adjustment screw in the back, stamped pieces instead of cast, etc., but these are not absolutes. AFAIK, the Sargent "VBM" moniker stands for "Very Best Made", which at least indicates that it's a step up from the lines that don't say VBM. 

It'd also be handy to know what you want to do with them. It's really a matter of personal preference and how you like to work. Which is your favorite will be like picking a favorite color....got any pics?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*I agree*

I agee with knotscott.
If you have pics or can get them pass them on. I don't have much info on year models but cast is better than stamped. Also don't be afraid of surface rust. It can be removed unless it has pitted the working surfaces.
If the prices are okay for you then buy what you think you will used for your current projects.
However i passed up a few years ago on a deal that I have not see since. So you may want to consider them all.


----------



## woodworks60 (Nov 14, 2009)

here is a site that may give you more info on the planes you mentioned.
www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

DeFrance by Stanley #110 block plane. This is probably a DEFIANCE plane. Stanley and Bailey had a love/hate relationship. Stanley bought out Bailey and after the honeymoon there was a dispute about royalties. Bailey left and formed a company producing planes with a new adjustment mechanism called Defiance and Independence. Guess what? Stanley bought him out again! Stanley was not into R&D, they were good at recognizing a good idea.


----------

